# Verständnis Sicherheitsfunktionen der DIN EN 528



## Praktik2016 (23 März 2016)

Guten Morgen
ich habe ne Frage zur Tabelle C.2 der RBG Norm DIN EN 528. Die erste Sicherheitsfunktion "Funktion zur Überwachung des Zugangs durch Türen" mit PL b, bezieht sich die Sicherheitsfunktion auf folgende Hardware:

Sensorik: Türkontakte

Logik

Aktor: Schütz


oder wie soll ich die Verstehen?


----------



## stevenn (23 März 2016)

Ich hab die Norm nicht und kenne die Tabelle nicht, aber ich würde sagen. 
Sensorik: Sicherheitsschalter Tür (zuhaltung oder nicht ergibt sich nach näherer Betrachtung)
Logik
Aktor: z.B. Schütz


----------



## Praktik2016 (23 März 2016)

Danke stevenn für die schnelle Antwort.
Könnte damit aber auch die Hardwarekombination gemeint sein:
Sensorik: Betriebsartenschalter
Logik
Aktor: Zuhaltung


----------



## stevenn (23 März 2016)

ich denke ja, du könntest ja ein bild von der Tabelle posten.
die Zuhaltung müsste halt dann PL b entsprechen, aber das dürfte nicht schwer sein.


----------



## Safety (24 März 2016)

Hallo,
ja das Ganze ist nicht so einfach was die Normen Ersteller da gemacht und gedacht haben.
Steht aber in der der jeweiligen Überschrift der Tabelle.
Tabelle C1 nur die genannten Teil
Tabelle C2 das sind die Funktionen
Bedeutet die Angaben von C1 müssen für die Bauteile, Komponenten eingehalten werden.
C2 gilt dann für die komplette Struktur.
Also wenn die Struktur einen schlechteren PLr als das Bauteil vorgibt muss das Bauteil aber besser sein.
Wenn Das Bauteil einen schlechteren PLr als die Struktur vorgibt  bringt das nichts, dann musst das Bauteil mit hochzeihen sonst erfüllt die Struktur nicht die Anforderungen.
Frohe Ostern!


----------



## Praktik2016 (29 März 2016)

stevenn schrieb:


> ich denke ja, du könntest ja ein bild von der Tabelle posten.


Danke Stevenn aber ich denke das kann ich leider nicht hier machen. Das würde auch nicht sehr viel zur Sache machen, denn in der Norm steht da nicht mehr zu drin.

Mfg


----------



## Praktik2016 (29 März 2016)

Danke Safety für deine Antwort, 
Bezieht sich aber die Funktion Nr.1 aus der Tabelle C.2 nun auf die Struktur:
Betriebsartenschalter-Logik-Türzuhaltung oder
Türkontakte-Logik-Schütz(RBG)

Mfg


----------



## stevenn (29 März 2016)

Praktik2016 schrieb:


> Danke Safety für deine Antwort,
> Bezieht sich aber die Funktion Nr.1 aus der Tabelle C.2 nun auf die Struktur:
> Betriebsartenschalter-Logik-Türzuhaltung oder
> Türkontakte-Logik-Schütz(RBG)
> Mfg


also alles ohne die TAbelle zu kennen.
ich denke das ist egal, die Funktion heißt "Überwachung des Zugangs durch Türen" -> in beiden Fällen erfüllt es die Funktion. Wichtig ist halt nur ob du zwingend eine Zuhaltung brauchst oder nicht


----------

